# Weight gain?



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm curious how much a puppy should be gaining in weight while growing... I searched the forum but couldn't really find the answer to what I'm looking for. 

Holly was 2 lbs 4 oz at 8 weeks. Now at 12 weeks, she is 2 lbs 14 oz. 

I read somewhere that at 8 weeks to quadruple the puppy's weight and that will give an idea of full grown weight -- and then again at 16 weeks to double it for full grown weight.

So at 12 weeks, wouldn't Holly have gained 50% of her weight from 8 weeks? She has gained just over 25%. She eats just fine and when she is hungry -- we leave food out for her all day at this point.

Her parents were on the small side (daddy almost 8 lbs and mama almost 9) but her brothers are all at least a full pound larger than she is right now.

Holly received her last set of shots yesterday (poor baby was in such pain most of the day!) and the vet didn't mention anything about her weight but I didn't ask either...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That seems awfully small for 12 weeks. When I got Ruby at 9 (or 10) weeks she weighed 3lbs. 12 oz. She's almost 4 months now and I'm sure she's about doubled her weight.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

I think Holly will definitely be on the small side of the Havanese 'scale' -- but just curious if because of this, she won't gain weight as fast as a larger dog?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie was 17 weeks when I got her and she weighed 2.4 pounds. The vet didn't think she would get to five pounds. The last time I weighed her at 10 months, she was 9.4 pounds. I think she will weigh 10 or more now. These little dogs seems to grow for longer times than other toy dogs.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori is on the small side of the Havanese 'scale'. She weighs 8 lbs. @ 2.5 yrs old. Holly's weight is very similar to what Tori's was at those ages. She gained about 1 lb. a month until she was 6 mos. old (at that age she weighed 5.8 lbs) It took her almost a year to gain the remaining 2 lbs which put her at her current adult weight.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe only weighed about 3 lbs at 12 weeks, which is just a few ounces more than Holly. Seems fine to me! Now Roscoe is 5 months (omg my baby is growing up!!) and he weighs just about 9 lbs.

I'd say that if you're concerned about it, give your vet a ring. Does she eat well, and how much are you feeding her, and what food?

PS - I need more Holly pictures on facebook!!!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! It's reassuring to know that others have gone through the same thing and have similar instances! 

Natalie -- more photos coming soon! I take dozens a week - haha!


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

wow i think my ginger girl is going to be a beast. lol... When I got her at 8 weeks she was 4.5 lbs. 12 weeks she was 6.5 now i just brought her for 16 week check up and she is 9.5. omg how big do you guys think she will get.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think there's any formula to estimate adult weight. I got Bella at 7 months old and she was not even 4 lbs. She is now 7 lbs at almost 6 yrs old.

Fred was 2.8 lbs at 10 week and is now about 16lbs. Fred grew slow but didn't stop until after he was 2 years old. 

I think Scuds was 4 lbs at 9.5 weeks and is now 17lbs. Scudder grew fast and was done growing at about 1 1/2- 2 year old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

newhavaneselover said:


> wow i think my ginger girl is going to be a beast. lol... When I got her at 8 weeks she was 4.5 lbs. 12 weeks she was 6.5 now i just brought her for 16 week check up and she is 9.5. omg how big do you guys think she will get.


Kodi was 6.5 lbs at 12 weeks, and now, at 10 months, he's about 15.5. I don't think he's gained any size/weight in about 2 months now.

Karen


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine just seem to gain as they get older, kinda like someONE I know, lol. We never thought Lulu would grow but at 2 years, 10 months she is 8.6 lbs! I know her puppy shots slowed her down a lot. She had too many too close together. You really have to watch the shots with these little guys. Give as few as possible and spread them out as much as you can!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Mine just seem to gain as they get older, kinda like someONE I know, lol. We never thought Lulu would grow but at 2 years, 10 months she is 8.6 lbs! I know her puppy shots slowed her down a lot. She had too many too close together. You really have to watch the shots with these little guys. Give as few as possible and spread them out as much as you can!


Carole, gald to hear Lulu gained weight. I wish I could get Bella to gain weight!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda~ There's a beautiful little hav (around 6ish lbs) locally whom I fell in love w/several years ago when I first met her. Her owner was just working w/me at the Meet the Breed booth in San Diego a few weeks ago and she said the same thing about her little one; wished she could get her to gain weight and keep it on. I was told she isn't ever much interested in food or treats. 

I'm sure your Bella's early health problems are probably at least part of why she's so small. However, this little one has no apparent reason for her smallness.


----------

